# Pause and Resume RAPIDSHARE Downloads



## saurabhpatel (Mar 12, 2008)

Can I integrate rapidshare downloads with a download manager which allows pausing and resuming of downloads after a system shutdown.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 12, 2008)

not unless u have a premium account


----------



## redhat (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya, you need a premium account...
You cant pause RS downloads without that


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 12, 2008)

there is a software "downloadDIRECT".... it will allow u to pause RS downloads... i have not tried it though coz the moment before i was about to download it... i realised tht it was a trial software....  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 12, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> there is a software "downloadDIRECT".... it will allow u to pause RS downloads... i have not tried it though coz the moment before i was about to download it... i realised tht it was a trial software....  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif



many softwares claim that it supports rapidShare resuming... but all are fake...

i am talking general. better you try some javascript tricks with which you don't need to wait to get your download. But still you will get "bandwidth exceeded for the day" thing ..

PM me for javascript trick.. may be i can't give it here...

Paarth.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 13, 2008)

Only a premium account solves all the problems. all other software are fake. no one can pause and download again.

for waiting period if you have BSNL or any other broad band with dynamic ip just DC and reconnect. you can download again without waiting.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

Get a Premium Account if u want these features...
btw i heard some time ago That rapidshare would soon be shut down ?? what happened then ?


----------



## xbonez (Mar 13, 2008)

^^lets just hope that doesn't happen....


----------



## redhat (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a static IP, ne way to skip d waiting time?
W/o, premium of course...


----------



## xbonez (Mar 13, 2008)

^^nope, the only method is if u have dynamic IP, and u don't have tht


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 13, 2008)

redhat said:


> I have a static IP, ne way to skip d waiting time?
> W/o, premium of course...


haha you are $crewed 




_


----------



## din (Mar 13, 2008)

redhat said:


> I have a static IP, ne way to skip d waiting time?
> W/o, premium of course...



May be try using proxies / web proxies  ?


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 14, 2008)

Download Elephant Downloader from here and enjoy downloading from RAPIDSHARE. go to options, settings, reconnector and set u r dialing option for u r broadband and elephant will automatically disconnect and reconnect once u r current download is finished adn starts next download automatically provided u have added all the download links.

just download and unzip the file in a folder and run it from there. no need to install the software. it works fine in windows xp not tested in vista yet.

DOWNLOAD LINK


----------



## xbonez (Mar 14, 2008)

wow! sounds gud. will give a try right now


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2008)

passion_unlimitedd said:


> Download Elephant Downloader from here and enjoy downloading from RAPIDSHARE. go to options, settings, reconnector and set u r dialing option for u r broadband and elephant will automatically disconnect and reconnect once u r current download is finished adn starts next download automatically provided u have added all the download links.
> 
> just download and unzip the file in a folder and run it from there. no need to install the software. it works fine in windows xp not tested in vista yet.
> 
> DOWNLOAD LINK



Did u tried downloading from it....
Did it work for free users....coz there r lots of similar tools 4 the same


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

passion_unlimitedd said:


> Download Elephant Downloader from here and enjoy downloading from RAPIDSHARE. go to options, settings, reconnector and set u r dialing option for u r broadband and elephant will automatically disconnect and reconnect once u r current download is finished adn starts next download automatically provided u have added all the download links.
> 
> just download and unzip the file in a folder and run it from there. no need to install the software. it works fine in windows xp not tested in vista yet.
> 
> DOWNLOAD LINK


allright ill try it


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Mar 14, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Did u tried downloading from it....
> Did it work for free users....coz there r lots of similar tools 4 the same



yes its tried and tested. i am using it. but rapidshare changes its captcha very soon. so use it before rapidshare changes its captcha.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah, download worked with elephant downloader. however, haven't tried queueing yet or reconnecting


----------

